# my new additions



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice mate!!! I presume thats the first lot of a good few????


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> Very nice mate!!! I presume thats the first lot of a good few????


its is at the mo as i need some more vivs, lol


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Yeah well thats always a problem. But I've a couple of spares at the moment, but no money to buy anything to put in them, and badly timed for the reptile shows the other week.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i know the feeling on the money front.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Roger,congrats on the approval,and a nice start to the collection.

Regards Roy.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you Roy


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

well done mate, nice aspis


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you Dave, much appreciated


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your approval, but as a person who is unfamiliar with hot's could you please tell me what species are in your pics?

The green one is particularly beautifull!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


>



As someone who is pretty much obsessed with green snakes, i am beyond in love with this pic! What species? That red eye and tail tip is wonderful!

Congrats on the new mini zoo! :2thumb:


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Trimeresurus albolabris? (White lipped tree/pit viper)
Or is it Cryptelytrops albolabris now?

Gorgeous!


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

congrats on your new collection! fantastic start.
best of luck and stay away from the pointy ends! haha..

Draven


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice animals Rog', well worth the wait and the effort eh?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Nice animals Rog', well worth the wait and the effort eh?


thanks stu, yes it was worth the wait and i am so glad, thank again m8.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

its a red tail, dont you ever watch crocodile hunter tut tut
beautiful snakes, whered you get them?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

kenneally1 said:


> Congratulations on your approval, but as a person who is unfamiliar with hot's could you please tell me what species are in your pics?
> 
> The green one is particularly beautifull!


1st photo is Crotalus lepidus = banded rock rattlesnake
2nd photo Cryptelytrops albolabris = white lipped tree/pit viper
3rd photo Vipera aspis = european viper or asp viper
4th photo Crotalus cerastes = sidewinder


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

have seen these in the flesh.. (from distance through glass ) and all are stunning... my fave is the little europian. ... followed by the banded rock rattler 

stunning snakes m8.. got a nice one on my camera of the white lip 

peace

James


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice buy Roger! Nice albo! How old is she? I have a really chunky one myself, largest of the 3, measured 2 months ago at 39 inches:mf_dribble:

Ooh, I bet cerastes cerastes is on your list too!!:mf_dribble:

Congrats on the newbies!!:2thumb:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Nice buy Roger! Nice albo! How old is she? I have a really chunky one myself, largest of the 3, measured 2 months ago at 39 inches:mf_dribble:
> 
> Ooh, I bet cerastes cerastes is on your list too!!:mf_dribble:
> 
> Congrats on the newbies!!:2thumb:


i wasnt aware it was a she, i couldnt tell you how old he or she is, i would like to get another at some point. the cerastes are nice just getting them to eat can be a little pain. thanks roger


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

like the little side winder:2thumb:


----------



## benny (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats m8 just dont let me put these ones on me shoulder lol:2thumb:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers grandad,


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i must say i love the sidewinder


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

BigBaz said:


> i must say i love the sidewinder


cheers m8, they are very curious too


----------

